# Alice in Wonderland (2010)



## TK-421 (Jul 24, 2009)

The first teaser trailer has been released at Comic-Con 2009 and it looks brilliant. I think we will find Johnny Depp as the perfect choice for the Mad Hatter.

Alice in Wonderland trailers and video clips on Yahoo! Movies

Also, some great posters:

http://movies.yahoo.com/photos/collections/gallery/1932/2009-comiccon-poster-reveals

Helena Bonham-Carter as the Red Queen, Anne Hathaway as the White Queen. Looking good.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 24, 2009)

I want to see this,I just hope he doesn't sing in it 
BTW anyone remember the Dutch version from 1989? It had stop motion figures and was rather creepy!


----------



## Allegra (Jul 25, 2009)

Ooooh I'm so much looking forward to it! Yes Depp is a fantastic choice. But isn't whats-her-name for Alice a bit too...big? She's supposed to be a little girl, not a young woman! 

Another one I'm looking forward is Spielberg's _The Adventures of Tintin: The Secret of the Unicorn. _


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 25, 2009)

Interesting that this is a Disney production.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 25, 2009)

I watched the trailer for this earlier, I didn't even know it was being made! Looks good anyway.


----------



## Dave (Jul 25, 2009)

Allegra said:


> isn't whats-her-name for Alice a bit too...big? She's supposed to be a little girl, not a young woman!


Definitely too old to be Alice. I'd not heard of this either. It looks like the usual Tim Burton fare. Do Johnny Depp and Helen Bonham Carter ever work for other directors now?


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2009)

Of course they do, Dave, see? Just not as much as they do for Tim Burton. 

The casting list is huge - so many big names!



> Mia Wasikowska as Alice
> 
> *Wonderland residents*
> 
> ...



Alice in Wonderland (2010 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I only recognise Frances de la Tour's name from the list of "Real World Residents", but I've seen Marton Csokas in *Aeon Flux*, and Lindsay Duncan is in the next Doctor Who special (*The Waters of Mars*, as the Doctor's companion).


----------



## Dave (Jul 26, 2009)

Tim Pigott-Smith and Geraldine James are often in UK TV drama if not in films. They work in theatres more. The cast is surprisingly "British" isn't it? I didn't think much of the trailer, but I'm warming to the idea now. The thing is, for a number of reasons I prefer the original film version of 'Charley and the Chocolate Factory', even if Tim Burton's was more faithful.


----------



## FeedMeTV (Aug 4, 2009)

She is, indeed, far too old to be the Alice we're expecting but Tim Burton's not one for sticking to convention! Hopefully it will work as the trailer points to an entertaining, if slightly psychedelic, film with a promising cast. Definitely one to put on the list for next year.


----------



## PTeppic (Feb 25, 2010)

*Alice in Wonderland - NOT for general distribution - chains' spat with studio*

BBC News - Alice in Wonderland will not be shown in Odeon cinemas



> Tim Burton's new film version of Alice in Wonderland will not be screened at Odeon cinemas in the UK, Irish Republic and Italy, the cinema chain says.
> 
> The move is in response to the Disney studio's plan to reduce the period in which it can be shown only in cinemas from the standard 17 weeks.



Odeon/Uci are Britain's largest cinema group and have, as above, declared they won't show the forthcoming Burton flick in a spat over release time. The second and third largest theatre chains (Cineworld and Vue) will be showing the film as normal.


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Alice in Wonderland - NOT for general distribution - chains' spat with studio*

No great loss there... it a Burton flick... I have yet to see one that I like.

Enjoy!


----------



## PTeppic (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Alice in Wonderland - NOT for general distribution - chains' spat with studio*

All change. They've now agreed terms. Although they're not being publicly disclosed, AFAICT, the studio has extended the 12 weeks to 13, and there may be money involved as it does refer to digital projection improvements.

BBC News - Odeon reverses Alice in Wonderland boycott


----------



## Dave (Feb 25, 2010)

Threads merged.

My Odeon wasn't showing _Solomon Kane_ either. I had planned to see this, but not if I have to drive for miles. There are too many Rom-Coms and Kiddie films at the moment, and the inevitable prolonged showing of Oscar nominations. I'm still not sure if this will be the definitive 'Alice' for me or not.


----------



## Allegra (Feb 26, 2010)

FeedMeTV said:


> She is, indeed, far too old to be the Alice we're expecting but Tim Burton's not one for sticking to convention!


 
Yes, the reason she is older than the original Alice seems to be that the film is not exactly based on the original book, rather a Burton's continuation of a growing-up Alice's adventure.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 26, 2010)

Actually it seems Bonham-Carter is playing the Red Queen.

Oh yes, that was mentioned right in the first post. Oops. 

Not looking forward to this: I've been pretty much hating Burton's films progressively more with each new one for a while now. I'll definitely sit this out.


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 4, 2010)

I certainly shan't be watching it either.  I've seen the clips advertising the film and that was enough to put me of.  It certainly didn't seem like it was meant for children to watch!   

Give me the original film anyday.


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 4, 2010)

knivesout said:


> Not looking forward to this: I've been pretty much hating Burton's films progressively more with each new one for a while now. I'll definitely sit this out.


Well I really quite enjoyed Nightmare Before Christmas. I can't say much about his other productions as I haven't gotten around to seeing them yet; perhaps they're more what you are referring to?


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 4, 2010)

Rosemary said:


> I certainly shan't be watching it either.  I've seen the clips advertising the film and that was enough to put me of.  It certainly didn't seem like it was meant for children to watch!
> 
> Give me the original film anyday.


Wow! Strong views Rosie. Remind me not to take you along then despite the free popcorn and plush crocodile on offer.....


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 4, 2010)

GOLLUM said:


> Wow! Strong views Rosie. Remind me not to take you along then despite the free popcorn and plush crocodile on offer.....



I don't think you will need reminding, with such a retentive brain Precioussss.  

I think I can live without the free popcorn and I already have a plush crocodile!


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 4, 2010)

Rosemary said:


> I think I can live without the free popcorn and I already have a plush crocodile!


Hey so do I! Will wonders never cease?.....


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 4, 2010)

GOLLUM said:


> Well I really quite enjoyed Nightmare Before Christmas. I can't say much about his other productions as I haven't gotten around to seeing them yet; perhaps they're more what you are referring to?


 I hated what he did with Charlie And The Chocolate Factory, and was not overly thrilled with Sweeney Todd either. His older stuff has its merits but by and large I see him as someone who has descended into being a grotesque caricature of himself.


----------



## Severus (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm already sold on this film, Stephen Fry as the Chesire Cat is a winning formula in my book. Bonham-Carter, from what I've seen of the clips, will be enthralling as the Queen of Hearts.

Hell, even Anne Hathaway's White Queen carries subtley disturbing undertones. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 4, 2010)

knivesout said:


> I hated what he did with Charlie And The Chocolate Factory, and was not overly thrilled with Sweeney Todd either. His older stuff has its merits but by and large I see him as someone who has descended into being a grotesque caricature of himself.


Well I thought Chocolate Factory was fairly crap, Sweeneyy Todd never appealed w.r.t trailers/promos so never went to see but I still liked Nightmare Before Christmas. Perhaps I'll stick to that one memory and move on to other pastures, it may serve me well enough by the sounds of it...


----------



## Jon Sprunk (Mar 4, 2010)

No doubt my wife will drag me to this. I'm trying to keep an open mind about it...


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Mar 4, 2010)

Going this Saturday with family and one of son's friends.

I'm hoping it will be entertaining enough to keep the 2 boys interested, otherwise it could be a painful 2 hours! 

Wife will be happy enough as Mr Depp is in it


----------



## poisonoustea (Mar 14, 2010)

I uh... honestly think Carroll is too much for Burton to handle. Really, he should aim low and keep going with movies like NBC or Corpse Bride. In that department, he's excellent. Little girls here are still buying purses with the skeleton's face on 'em.


----------



## clovis-man (Mar 14, 2010)

poisonoustea said:


> I uh... honestly think Carroll is too much for Burton to handle. Really, he should aim low and keep going with movies like NBC or Corpse Bride. In that department, he's excellent. Little girls here are still buying purses with the skeleton's face on 'em.


 
My 12 year old granddaughter's favorite sweatshirt features Jack Skellington. She & her Dad, my younger son, are on their way to Hollywood right now to see *Alice In Wonderland* on one of the big screens in town. I'll see if she adds to her wardrobe as a result.


----------



## poisonoustea (Mar 14, 2010)

I can easily see the grinning Cheshire Cat filling Skellington's spot. I can bet I'll see something around soon.

*ahem* I think I should stop with the vitriol. Actually, I liked Edward Scissorhands when I was 15.


----------



## Connavar (Mar 14, 2010)

I thought Corpse Bride,Sweeney Todd was wonderful,different films.  A good antitode against the cliche infested hollywood films of today.

I will see this because its Burton,Depp, i dont care which classic story he is using for his films.


----------



## Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

A big thumbs down from me, I'm afraid. It wasn't _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_. It wasn't even  a combination of _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_ and _Alice through the Looking Glass_ but a completely different story about a grown-up Alice. It seems Tim Burton never liked the book, so he discarded most of it. Parts of it were actually cringe-worthy. I'd say it was the largest waste of talent I've ever seen. The latter half of the film becomes a cgi battle against the _Jabberwocky_ creature, similar to any number of recent films, including all the _Shrek_ films. And turning Alice into a "colonialist entrepreneur" at the end of the film is weird even for Burton.


----------



## clovis-man (Feb 4, 2011)

Dave said:


> A big thumbs down from me, I'm afraid. It wasn't _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_. It wasn't even a combination of _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_ and _Alice through the Looking Glass_ but a completely different story about a grown-up Alice. It seems Tim Burton never liked the book, so he discarded most of it. Parts of it were actually cringe-worthy. I'd say it was the largest waste of talent I've ever seen. The latter half of the film becomes a cgi battle against the _Jabberwocky_ creature, similar to any number of recent films, including all the _Shrek_ films. And turning Alice into a "colonialist entrepreneur" at the end of the film is weird even for Burton.


 
My granddaughter actually liked it, but, for myself, I agree with you.


----------



## Allegra (Feb 13, 2011)

Just watched today, boring, boring, boring, even Johnny Depp didn't save the show.


----------



## kebaboom (Mar 17, 2011)

Honestly the whole story quite boring...but I like to see Anne Hathaway as the White Queen...her kind-heart and emotional character made me love the movie.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 17, 2011)

I didn't see it at the theater, but I did watch it on TV.  Watch being the operative word.  I found parts of it amazing to look at, so as long as I concentrated on that aspect and ignored the whole matter of the _script_ I rather enjoyed it.

That's something I'm learning to do more and more, when it comes to movies based on beloved books.  Just look at the nice sets and costumes, at the actors if they are attractive or interesting to look at, and ignore what everyone says.


----------



## natalienoo (Apr 30, 2011)

I've just finished my first viewing of this film (and a rather hesitant one at that, due to the incredible amount of bad press it received).
I don't see the problem with it at all - I loved the books and adored the original Disney, so it was nice to see Burton taking it a bit further.  It's got his initials stamped all over it.  An insanely pale female lead, childishly beautiful (so very cartoony), a script set appropriately for the 18th/19th Century, overly cheesy and visually gorgeous.  
At least he didn't do a Spielberg and disrespectfully **** all over a classic.

Edit -->  As a newbie, I've fund out I can't say ****.  See?  I'm not punching anyone, the stars are just hiding my vulgarity.  ..Think poo.


----------

